# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  a-squared Free Scanner

## Ultima Weapon

*a-squared Free*

Clean your PC with a-squared Free

Click here to enlarge 
Remove infections of Trojans, Spyware, Adware, Worms, Keyloggers, Rootkits, Dialers and other malicious programs. 
4 million users world wide rely on a-squared to clean their PC from Malware. 
Remarkable easy to use and completely free or charge. 

Security must not be a privilege. Under this motto, Emsi Software provides the Malware scanner a-squared Free completely free of charge for private use. But it is not a very limited version, it is a full tool to clean your computer from Malware. Not only Spywares, as detected by classic Anti-Spyware programs, but also especially Trojans, Backdoors, Worms, Dialers, Keyloggers and a lot of other destructive pests, which makes it dangerous to surf the web. 
The advantages to you:

Frees your PC from Malware
Use the a-squared Free Scanner to scan your hard disk, remove all infections and restore your PC to maximum performance.

Quarantine for emergency
Sometimes it is possible that the system may be unstable after removing Malwares because it already manipulated too much. Therefore it is recommended to place detected Malwares always in Quarantine first before removing it permanently.

Daily updates for the best protection
Don't forget to run an online update before you scan your computer with a-squared Free. Note: The automatic update feature is only available in a-squared Anti-Malware. 

Exceptionally easy to use
Regardless of whether you are a computer expert or a beginner, you will quickly become familiar with a-squared Free. You do not have to be a specialist to free yourself from Malware.
The perfect security enhancement

a-squared removes reliably:

Trojans, Backdoors, Keyloggers, Rootkits
Trojans and Backdoors provide strangers with access to your PC. Once a Backdoor is installed, an attacker can take full control of your computer. A Trojan is best described as a piece of software pretending to be something it is not - they often contain Backdoors, and usually arrive as email attachments. A Keylogger is a type of Malware that invisibly records all keyboard activity, whereas Rootkits hide on your PC and manipulate internal system operations. a-squared Free specializes in recognizing and eliminating these types of Malware.

Spyware, Adware, TrackingCookies
Your personal data and information is worth a great deal of money to certain advertising companies. They have no qualms about smuggling software into your system, recording information and spying on everything you do. Adverts that change the start page of your browser also belong in the Spyware/Adware category. a-squared Free completely removes Spyware from your PC. Traces of Spyware in the Registry and Tracking Cookies are also recognized.

Worms, Bots
Worm viruses are currently one of the most irritating phenomena on the Internet. Usually transmitted as dangerous email attachments, worms send copies of themselves to all reachable destinations and cause great damage. Newer network worms/bots use security holes (Exploits) to infect a PC, and can reproduce at an astonishing speed. Without your knowledge, your PC is essentially transformed into a spam-sending zombie! a-squared Free eliminates worms from your PC and prevents them from doing any further damage.

Dialers
Dialers are small programs that change the Internet access number of a modem-equipped computer to a much more expensive number. Costs can rise as high as several hundred dollars per dial attempt. a-squared Free removes Dialers before they are becoming active.


http://www.emsisoft.com/en/software/free/

----------

